

NewRelic announces first on-demand performance management tool for PHP apps - briandoll
http://blog.newrelic.com/2010/12/08/new-relic-rpm-for-php-is-ga/

======
Travis
HN is not an appropriate forum for announcing new products for the company you
work for. Flagged.

